# Mailinglist server w/postfix and virtual domains

## AxelTerizaki

Hello there.

I already have a virtual domain postfix installation working quite right so far, and am trying to install Mailman to manage mailing lists for those domains.

I run into a problem though, even if I have this in my /etc/mm_cfg.py:

```
MTA = 'Postfix'

POSTFIX_STYLE_VIRTUAL_DOMAINS = ['domain1.net','domain2.net']
```

It doesn't create the file virtual-mailman anywhere on my server's hard drive. The mailman documentation isn't exactly clear either about that, so I wanted to know if any Gentooers out there were running a successful mailing list server on virtual domains using Postfix, and get their opinion and advice on what to use. 

Actually I'm not fixated on Mailman: I saw that Sympa was out there as well, but documentation is even more confusing than Mailman's...

----------

## AxelTerizaki

I hate to do this but I need to up this topic.

I have trouble believing no one on the gentoo forums has ever set up a mailing list using postfix...

----------

## mimosinnet

I have just had this same issue. I have been following the Gentoo Wiki Howty. I then followed the README.gentoo.bz2 in /usr/share/doc/mailman-2.1.12 and I was getting this in my logs:

```
postfix/smtpd[26241]: fatal: open database /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman.db: No such file or directory
```

After trying, searching and googling: mailman creates virtual-mailman after you set-up your list with bin/newlist.

Hope it is helpful for future users...!

Cheers!

----------

